# Accompanied percussion pieces



## debussyste

Would anyone be able to compile pieces written for percussion and piano or percussion and orchestra? These could be for marimba, snare drum, multiple percussion, timpani, &c. I am thinking of pieces like the 'Cinq Pieces Breves' of Jacques Delecluse, Elsa Barraine's 'Variations', and that sort of 20th century French style of composing.,Concertos, sonatas, &c.


----------

